# What is a good diet for a 10 year old GR



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

We used the green bean diet for our two Rescue Goldens that came to us overweight.
no salt added green beans (we used Walmart brand)

1 cup of kibble and 1/2 cup of green beans twice a day
It works quickly to get excess weight off your Golden. Up the exercise as much as possible, as well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Unless super active 3 cups is a lot. My girls get 1.5 cups a day and are 60 lbs.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

My Joker is 80 pounds at age 13.5 and gets about 2 cups of kibble per day. Green beans are great for adding filling bulk without adding a lot of calories.

Have you had your boy tested for hypothyroidism? It is prevalent in Goldens and slows the metabolism, so they are tired, hungry, and gain weight easily. A full thyroid panel is in order, noting that "low normal" on standard tests is abnormally low for Goldens. Treatment is inexpensive, highly effective, and brings minimal side effects.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## zorro (Mar 28, 2014)

He seems to like the new diet and I will have him tested. Thank you so very much everyone.
John


----------

